# Titanio



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I read that De Rosa switched from 3/2.5 to 6/4 tubes in 2002 but have now reverted to 3/2.5.

Anyone know why?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

3/2.5 was always easier to work with.


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

It really boiled down to the cost of the tubing. In today's costs the Ti XS would have been several thousand dollars more than the 3.25. Both materials were no problem for Doriano to work with.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Having recently picked up a second hand Titanio XS (at a pretty excellent price) I would be interested in hearing why they have chosen to revert to 3/2.5. Knowing Doriano's ability I would hope it's just the cost, not any practical reason.


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

It is purely a matter of cost. The demand for the 6.4 (Ti XS) frames was pretty good but not compared to the Ti2 (or newer Ti 3.25). The tubing is drawn to spec for De Rosa standards and when they start figuring in cost of carrying two types of materials it just did not make a lot of sense.

Doriano is a very gifted craftsman. Working with either material was never a problem nor would it be today. I had the pleasure of spending several hours with him back in January when I was visiting for Ugo's birthday/ Protos release and his expertise in this material is beyond reproach.

I'm working on editing of the video we shot during that time of Doriano building a frame. It's taking some time to make 6 hours of footage down to 10-15 minute video but I'll try to have it up this spring for everyone.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Is titanio 3.25 frame custom build only?


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

*Production and Custom*

De Rosa offers standard in line production of 30 sizes from standard geometry to sloping. They also do custom production as well. Then we can also start adding in the Scattofisso Ti model and the possibilites become even more incredible. 

Doriano is a genius with this material. Although the wait time is longer than standard De Rosa production bikes, it is well worth the wait to have something so special to ride.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone ridden one of these frames. Any comments on ride quality and build quality.What is the lead in time for this frame.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

tigger said:


> Anyone ridden one of these frames. Any comments on ride quality and build quality.What is the lead in time for this frame.


Yep, I'm lucky enough to own one. I'm touring at the moment and only managed to get a few rides in after finishing the build, but first impressions were that the frame was amply stiff while still delivering a very smooth ride. Almost as compliant as carbon, but with more discernible feedback from the road. In terms of build quality, it's hands down the finest frame I've held in my hands - welds on par with the best, agreeable geometry, fantastically light yet assuringly robust. I can't say I'm wild about the XS decals, but that's as far as my gripes go. 

I often daydream about riding it again while cruising through Europe on my fully-loaded tourer (which weighs more than 5 times as much). Particularly on the hills!


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you Matt 1986. Was your frame stock geomrtry or custom build. I will require custom as I need a longer head tube. How long did you wait for your frame.


----------



## Trialtir USA (Mar 5, 2012)

Take a look at our geometry charts on the web. We offer over 30 sizes stock configured as well as custom. the standard lead time depends on only one variable - Doriano De Rosa. He is the only person who will be building this frame so if he has many orders then you will have to wait but it will be worth every bit once it arrives and you take your first ride on it. 

Just for chance - we actually have a 55cm Titanio XS here if anyone is interested. Last one of the breed.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

tigger said:


> Thank you Matt 1986. Was your frame stock geomrtry or custom build. I will require custom as I need a longer head tube. How long did you wait for your frame.


I actually picked mine up second hand, so I can't be sure about geometry or wait time. For what it's worth, mine is a 61x59 with a traditional top tube - a lucky find, it fits like a glove.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for your comments Matt 1986. Your frame has been a great find.I am sure it will be first class. Enjoy it.


----------

